

Ask HN: How to find devs for feedback in London - zupa-hu

I&#x27;m working on a new website builder, aimed at developers, and I wanted sit down with devs to get feedback (invite them for a coffee).
I talked to almost every developer I know and they all loved it (subscribed for free beta), now I wanted to get feedback from strangers.
I just moved to London for work so I barely know anyone here. I set out to talk to 100 strangers. With a pace of 1 stranger a week, it would take 2 years.<p>Any ideas would be great on how to shorten this time.
If you are in London and would enjoy a coffee with me, that would be double great.
======
gradschool
There are some occasional hacker meetups in London that are good networking
opportunities, and also things like the appsworld congress and silicon
milkround recruitment events. I'm an amateur web dev in London and I know one
other one who would be interested in anything to make it easier. We can meet
if you want. My email is in my profile.

~~~
zupa-hu
Thanks a lot for the nuggets! I'll definitely go after those meetups. As for
appsworld congress, do you mean apps-world.net?

siliconmilkroundabout.com - woohoo, that's fairly close, thanks!

I'm definitely interested in meeting up! Can't find you email on your profile
though.

You are awesome :)

------
izolate
Go to Google Campus and put up a flyer, or just ask around in the cafe.

~~~
zupa-hu
that's cool, cheers! :D

